
Normalization in Gradient`s Point of View - ricecooker
What effect does normalization layers have on the gradient? (Link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;48ai3o)
======
mtmail
Unobfuscated URL (link shorteners are not allowed on HN):
[https://towardsdatascience.com/normalization-in-gradient-
s-p...](https://towardsdatascience.com/normalization-in-gradient-s-point-of-
view-manual-back-prop-in-tf-2197dfa3497e)

